# JFrame ohne Titelleiste, aber mit Borders



## CuriousBob (24. Sep 2011)

Hi,
bei einem JFrame kann man ja mithilfe setUndecorated(true) die Titelleiste und die Border ausschalten. Gibt es auch einen Weg NUR die Titelleiste zu entfernen und die Ränder des JFrames für das Vergrößern/Verkleinen beizubehalten? 
Ich habe bereits einen MouseListener und MouseMotionListener für das Ziehen des Fensters und da wäre es sehr umständlich jetzt auch noch das Vergrößern/Verkleinern selber zu implementieren.


----------



## André Uhres (26. Sep 2011)

Hallo CuriousBob,

versuch's mal mit dem ComponentResizer:

```
f.setUndecorated(true);
f.getRootPane().setBorder(BorderFactory.createLineBorder(Color.BLUE, 4));
new ComponentResizer().registerComponent(f);
```
Siehe auch: Resizing Components.

Gruß,
André


----------



## CuriousBob (26. Sep 2011)

Perfekt! Danke


----------

